# NW 102mm VS Stock LS2 throttle body with fast 102 and mild cam



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm about to install a fast 102 onto my '06 GTO. Right now the car still has the stock cam and valve train installed but I already have all the parts to install the BTR stage one N/A cam-.610/.573, 223/230 @.050, 115 LSA. Unfortunately, I live in cali and retaining the stock exhaust is necessary, so my cam choices are somewhat limited. I think that this cam will work ok for the daily driver/2-3 times a year to the track application that I have. Also, I'm making the appropriate valve train upgrades, i.e. BTR double springs, .105 wall pushrods in stock 7.4" length, and the BTR 1.7 rockers with the upgraded trunions. So, my question is this: I'm wondering if switching from my stock LS2 throttle body to the N.W. 102 mm unit will make any difference in performance. with the fast 102 and the mild cam. I have HP tuners pro with an LC-1 wideband so I can make the adjustments that will come with all this, so I'm not too worried about tuning. If I get stuck I can ask for help. Thanks!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bang for the buck just isn't there. The 90mm should be able to feed what you have.


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks Svede- that will save me a lot of shekels!!


----------

